# Under Armour



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

I am just curious what you folks think of Under Armour? Is it worth the money/ How do you layer it with other clothes for warmth? Ginger Quill


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The cold weather gear is great stuff. Layer over it with a wool sweater and then a wind proof outer shell and it keeps me plenty warm.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't have any underarmour brand clothes. However, i have similar type of base layer tops and bottoms. They are great for cold weather. Keep you from getting chilled due to sweat soaked clothes.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I think it's too hot. It works great for activities that don't require much motion. But if I'm setting up dekes or walking for pheasants/deer, I get soaked. Sure, it wicks the moisture away from you. But that doesn't do you much good when the shirt you are wearing over top of the UA shirt is soaked with sweat. Not to mention the cold gear is itchy and very uncomfortable unless it's washed 50 times. But I still wear the crap for some reason. I guess it's better to be warm and uncomfy than freezing my arse off.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think it is great......

Like said before.....cold gear and a sweatshirt....all you need.

I agree to a certain extent with Adam......you do get sweaty. But when I am setting up decoys and walking to and from stands......I have less clothing and put it on after I am done.

One thing that I have done also to eleviate the sweat is have a dry or moisture wicking shirt on top of the cold gear......like an under armor heat gear or dry gear shirt. This seams to help with the problem.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> One thing that I have done also to eleviate the sweat is have a dry or moisture wicking shirt on top of the cold gear......like an under armor heat gear or dry gear shirt. This seams to help with the problem.


I started doing that as well. I bought a loose long sleeve UA shirt to wear over top of the cold gear. It's amazing how well that crap wicks moisture. If you're wearing a coat on top of that second layer, it get's soaked with sweat as well. I just usually wear that shirt and the cold gear when doing anything strenuous and then add clothes after that, like you said. But that still seems like a pain to me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you want to get by cheaper go to the running clothes section of any store like Scheels and find the clearance rack. You will find wicking fabrics by brands like Aasics, Hind, etc. in off colors that didnt' sell. Orange, green, electric blue, etc. You can get them for a fraction the cost of Under Armor. Most of my running gear is bought this way. Make sure it is acrylic fabrics and not a cotton base.

IMO I think Under Armor really got lucky and hit the market at the right time. This type of clothing has been out for a while, but for whatever reason they got a lot of the credit!

It's all the same stuff.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Exactly right.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Fallguy is right, but under armour make some great stuff. Ive used it for hunting and baseball and it did the job! Never could complain!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I prefer Helly Hanson for working outside in minus 40 for 3 months of the year.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Cold gear UnderArmor is the ticket for a base layer. Sure you are paying for the name, but it is well worth it


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Overrated and overpriced. It works but I'm not sure any better or worse than other products. My wife bought me a set for X-mas and I have been wearing it on my job. I'm not sure it is as warm as my regular stuff. I atribute that to it's compression fit. A good thermal underwear holds heat by trapping heated air. With a skin tight garment I'm not sure where the air is trapped. Once the garment itself gets cold it transfers that cold directly to the body. I also experienced the sweating problem. Again as much or more than my regular stuff.

It seems to work best during moderate activity and does have a bit more wind resistance than some other stuff.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Once you get over the price, you'll be very happy that you have it. Not to mention you get what you pay for. I love mine and they'll last me a long time by the way it looks.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I bought a set of the cold gear 3.0 this winter and I am very happy with it. Keeps me warm and dry no matter how cold it gets or how much I sweat. These are not compression fit and are very comfortable to wear. Pretty spendy but well worth it.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have the original Under Armour and I love it! I will be getting some 3.0 for next hunting season. Expensive, but worth it without a doubt


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i think all under armour is well worth the money.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I think you pay for the under armour name. I picked up the Ironclad name cold weather compression long sleeve tees and they work very well for about half the price. I work outside all year long and they help keep me warm even at -30 or colder. It also wicks away the moisture when you are active.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

It it one of the best marketing jobs of this decade. The second that you slip them on your billt like like a UFC fighter! Your mucles ripple and bulge and you get better lookin too. It only costs about $20.00 more than comparable brands so its worth it.
Seriously when you buy the high tec underware the top should be a mock turtle with a zipper that opens up at least 8 or 10 inches. When you get all sweated up take off heavier top layers, open the front of your zipper all the way and pump the front of your shirt in and out.This displaces the very humid air inside your garmets with cool outside air. It cools you and the out side air will be much drier than what is surrounding your body. If you dont open up and air pump some of the wetness out it must all wick through your clothing.All of clothing my has zippers or the shirt has buttons so I can open and regulate temp and moisture. I have worked out side most of my life summer and winter. give it a try


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I have both the Under Armour and Polartec with the "Waffle", and in my personal opinion the waffle is much warmer and sheds the moisture very effectively.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

For sports it keeps me warm for football and hunting it works but you need warmer gear some of the time.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its great if your doing a moderate to high active activity.

For bow hunting, or something where your sitting, its too tight, and once the cold gets to that UA layer, it gets RIGHT to your body if your not layered right. If your in a low activity level situation, your outside layers are very important. If not layered right, you will be chilled in no time as that cold air works its way to the UA.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/m ... 004604-001

UA Base 3.0 is loose fitting and as warm as it gets. It is comfortable as well. Just not for an active day of walking. It is designed to sit in a stand or on the ice for the day.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have the cold weather gear, and if you aren't moving, it doesn't keep you warm at all.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All I ever wear whenever it's cold or even switching from cold to hot. It's tight fitting like UA, but not TOO tight.

http://drakewaterfowl.com/products/DW161_DW162.php

I don't wear the bottoms, just the top. I have 3 of them and pack 2 on every trip.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I have two sets of the UA cold gear,flat out love the stuff,best money spent to stay warm.

Worth every penny.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree that the UA Cold Gear works well when it comes to staying warm and not over heating when sweating. Most of the comments have been about the Cold Gear so I'm curious.....

What do you guys think of the Heat Gear? I wear it to the gym and I think it's not only comfortable but it holds the sweat between your skin and the shirt so when a breeze hits you notice a very nice chill. I also wear it for Antelope archery. Last year I was out and I think the second day of the season it was 103 degrees and that good old NoDak wind provided the breeze I was talking about above. I can't get myself to wear a long sleeve Heat Gear shirt for some reason. It just seems like that is overkill.

Does anyone wear the long sleeve Heat Gear? If so, do you like it. and if you could only have one would you take the long or short sleeved shirt?


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

siouxhockey said:


> I agree that the UA Cold Gear works well when it comes to staying warm and not over heating when sweating. Most of the comments have been about the Cold Gear so I'm curious.....
> 
> What do you guys think of the Heat Gear? I wear it to the gym and I think it's not only comfortable but it holds the sweat between your skin and the shirt so when a breeze hits you notice a very nice chill. I also wear it for Antelope archery. Last year I was out and I think the second day of the season it was 103 degrees and that good old NoDak wind provided the breeze I was talking about above. I can't get myself to wear a long sleeve Heat Gear shirt for some reason. It just seems like that is overkill.
> 
> Does anyone wear the long sleeve Heat Gear? If so, do you like it. and if you could only have one would you take the long or short sleeved shirt?


I dont really have a use for Heat Gear :wink:

I am usually in Max4 tank top and shorts for early season birds!

In all seriousness,a few friends do have a couple Heat Gear shirts and swear by them.


----------



## brian88 (Sep 29, 2009)

definitely worth it. does wonders for sweat/chaffing. do it.


----------

